# Older Aristocraft Sound



## Ron2 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have an older 1998 aristocraft sound in my FA unit that no longer works. It looks like a large capacitor (blue) that maybe used in place of a battery - does anyone know if there is a replacement for this in the aftermarket world??? Also, what voltage do these systems work on?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably an old PH hobbies one... but could be anything. 

You have a bunch of options, so to narrow down the choices: 

1. do you have a budget for this? Under $100, $100, $200 ? 
2. track power? remote control? 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonder what the outcome was?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My old Aristo FA sound unit which was sold by Aristo and came with a new fuel tank has a rechargeable battery and is the PH unit that mounted in the bottom center of the FA. 
So, I believe the blue unit is the battery. This is old technology.


----------

